# Looking for Seiryu Stone here in the UK



## cheekycharly (9 Feb 2021)

Does anyone know where is best for buying a box of Seiryu Stone?

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Buce (9 Feb 2021)

Horizon aquatics
Aquarium gardens
Try these first


----------



## Richard Aldridge (9 Feb 2021)

Try Pro Shrimp..Grey Pillar Seiryu Stone.  £3.99 per kg.


----------



## cheekycharly (9 Feb 2021)

Steve Buce said:


> Horizon aquatics
> Aquarium gardens
> Try these first


Horizon don't appear to have any currently online and aquarium gardens doesn't load I'm guessing they have taken the site down during Covid.

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekycharly (9 Feb 2021)

Richard Aldridge said:


> Try Pro Shrimp..Grey Pillar Seiryu Stone. £3.99 per kg.


Nice one Pro Shrimp have it at a decent price thank you.

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Epiphyte (9 Feb 2021)

cheekycharly said:


> Horizon don't appear to have any currently online and aquarium gardens doesn't load I'm guessing they have taken the site down during Covid.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk



I placed orders earlier today, I assume it's just down for a short while.


----------



## cheekycharly (9 Feb 2021)

Epiphyte said:


> I placed orders earlier today, I assume it's just down for a short while.


Must be getting updated or migrating host.

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekycharly (9 Feb 2021)

Complete Aquatics have "Grey Pillar Rock Per 1KG"

£2.98 per 1KG

Wondering if that's just another trade name for seiryu.

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Feb 2021)

cheekycharly said:


> aquarium gardens doesn't load I'm guessing they have taken the site down during Covid.


@Aquarium Gardens website is still very much active and has been throughout the pandemic.
And AG is still very much taking orders


----------



## cheekycharly (9 Feb 2021)

Swell appear to have "Gui Ying Stones 20kg Box " £46.99 which looks on the image like Seiryu but again not sure if it's just another trade name .

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Feb 2021)

I should imagine it'll all be fairly similar. However, it might not turn out to be that good a deal. I know shops are shut at the moment but buying blind isn't really a good idea, you could end up with plain, uniform and uninspiring rocks.

Far better to talk to one of our sponsors, tell them what you're after and let them pick the rocks for you. They may even create a scape to give you some ideas and take some images for you


----------



## RudeDogg1 (10 Feb 2021)

cheekycharly said:


> Horizon don't appear to have any currently online and aquarium gardens doesn't load I'm guessing they have taken the site down during Covid.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk



No it’s not down I had plants from them last week


----------



## RudeDogg1 (10 Feb 2021)

cheekycharly said:


> Complete Aquatics have "Grey Pillar Rock Per 1KG"
> 
> £2.98 per 1KG
> 
> ...



Be warned using them they are buggers for selling items they don’t actually have in stock . They leave u hanging until you chase it up. Nearly all their reviews say the same. I ordered my tank from them it took months. Ended up being out of stock everywhere so I hung on. Then when it came they hadn’t sent the light. When chasing it up they said it was due in the end of the week which it didn’t ended up just getting a refund. So you have been warned lol


----------



## cheekycharly (10 Feb 2021)

RudeDogg1 said:


> No it’s not down I had plants from them last week


Yeh it appears to be back up now. I'm guessing there is a plant shortage as every site I've been on says Out Of Stock on the plants.

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekycharly (10 Feb 2021)

RudeDogg1 said:


> Be warned using them they are buggers for selling items they don’t actually have in stock . They leave u hanging until you chase it up. Nearly all their reviews say the same. I ordered my tank from them it took months. Ended up being out of stock everywhere so I hung on. Then when it came they hadn’t sent the light. When chasing it up they said it was due in the end of the week which it didn’t ended up just getting a refund. So you have been warned lol


Dearly noted kind sir. Can't be bothered with issues at the moment.

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## RudeDogg1 (10 Feb 2021)

Have u tried aqua essentials?


----------



## cheekycharly (10 Feb 2021)

RudeDogg1 said:


> Have u tried aqua essentials?


No good shout and think I've used them in the past. Will give it a try.

Hey folks what colour stone would you put with Fluval Stratum out of interest 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## GHNelson (10 Feb 2021)

Seiryu / Ryuoh Stone
					

(Price per kilo) Seiryu, or Mini Landscape Aquarium Rock is the most desirable rocks for tropical aquariums and is perfect for use in aquascaping in planted aquariums. These rocks were almost created for aquariums - their grooves, shapes and contours give the aquascaper so many choices, it can...




					www.scapednature.com


----------



## mort (10 Feb 2021)

I tried to get onto aquariums gardens website yesterday afternoon and it wasnt working for me either. It's fine now, pops straight up.


----------



## cheekycharly (10 Feb 2021)

mort said:


> I tried to get onto aquariums gardens website yesterday afternoon and it wasnt working for me either. It's fine now, pops straight up.


Thanks for clarifying Mort I think some folk thought I was on a company sabotage or something. All good with their website now folks get your orders in .

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekycharly (11 Feb 2021)




----------



## cheekycharly (18 Feb 2021)

So as I can't travel anywhere I ended up buying 25KG of "Ancient Rock". 

I have spent today rehousing the fish from the Juwel Rio 180 and draining it down and removing it's molar clay substrate.

I have since put three 8KG bags of fluval stratum in and.... It's nowhere near enough! I've ordered two more bags this time from Amazon using Prime so they come tomorrow.

Looks like I will have to feet up for a while and wait.

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucy85 (21 Feb 2021)

there appears to be a lot on eBay every now and then too.


----------



## Dorey (21 Feb 2021)

If you are still after some Crowders aquatics have just had a restock and they offer postage


----------

